# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  پرینت کارت ورود به جلسه باید سیاه سفید باشه یا رنگی؟؟

## saeed_1234

سلام دوستان
میخواستم بدونم پرینت کارت ورود به جلسه باید سیاه سفید باشه یا رنگی؟؟من سیاه سفید گرفتم آخه

----------


## _Zari_

سیاه سفید

----------


## likeastatue

اقا منم یه سوال دارم :Yahoo (4): 
این برگ کارت ورود ب جلسمو که نصفش کردم قیچیشم باهاش جدا شد سر ازمون رام میدن ؟ :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (56): 
چقد من بی مزم :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hero93

> سلام دوستان
> میخواستم بدونم پرینت کارت ورود به جلسه باید سیاه سفید باشه یا رنگی؟؟من سیاه سفید گرفتم آخه


فرقی نمیکنه من چون پرینترم هم رنگی میزد هم سیاه سفید رنگی زدم اخه من خیلی باکلاسم ولی معمولا بالای 90 درصد سیاه و سفیده :Yahoo (100):

----------


## hero93

> اقا منم یه سوال دارم
> این برگ کارت ورود ب جلسمو که نصفش کردم قیچیشم باهاش جدا شد سر ازمون رام میدن ؟
> چقد من بی مزم


باید یه قیچی با شناسنامه عکس دار با خودت ببری :Yahoo (4):

----------


## fateme.tehran

فرقی نداره...
به چه چیزایی توجه میکنینا :Yahoo (13):

----------

